# SEL Premium HID headlights plug and play?



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

Getting an SEL, but want the the HIDs from the SEL premium...has anyone done this swap? Is it truly plug and play? No special wiring harness needed?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: SEL Premium HID headlights plug and play? (rmbalisa)*

I think you need to get your ECU reprogrammed, but I have no sources so I could be full of crap.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: SEL Premium HID headlights plug and play? (RobMan8023)*

lol thanks rob. wow this forum is totally opposite of the mk4 forum...im sure most of us were former mk4ers or still drive their mk4


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: SEL Premium HID headlights plug and play? (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_lol thanks rob. wow this forum is totally opposite of the mk4 forum...*im sure most of us were former mk4ers or still drive their mk4*









I gave mine to my son but at least its still in the family.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

When we were investigating buying a Routan last summer, we had a very difficult (read eventually impossible) time coming up with a configuration the entire family could live with. The biggest sticking point was HIDS were mandatory while the roof console (w/ or w/o tv screens) were a big NO. Since this config was not avail from the factory, we asked our salesman to help. (I should point out that our dealership is totally awesome in the sales, mgmt and service department areas). Bottom line.... no, it is anything but plug and play... to the point that a new electrical harness is needed. I really don't remember the total price of parts, but I believe it was in excess of $2500, (I can't remember if that included labor, but I think it was just for parts). They would have done it for me if I really insisted, but they highly recommended against it, even knowing it meant a lost sale. 
Now, all this being said, I, too, would love to hear from someone who really wants to do this and has done the research. It may really not be all that expensive nor that big of a project as it was purported. We wonder if perhaps at least part of the negativity from the dealership was due to the fact that they REALLY did not want to do the job


_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 5:24 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (luckeydoug1)*

I would believe, basing on my knowledge with the Fog Light retrofit and RSE retrofit, that Every single change to the electrical system needs a special harness AND an ECU re-program.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Retrofitting a bad idea*

HID is not meant to be retrofitted to vehicles due to electrical demands (85V transformer and wiring requirement) and the need to auto-level the headlamp assembly to keep the beams out of oncoming driver's eyes.
Bottom line: Buy a vehicle equipped with a factory solution, but don't think you can add it to an existing vehicle. That is a mistake. Chinese E-Bay type suppliers will try to convince you otherwise, but they can not earn DOT approval, so you tread a thin line here. 
There are several halogen bulb choices available to increase the lumen output, color and length of throw of your beams. Try some Philips Crystalvision Ultra bulbs, or Xtreme Power.

_Modified by RoutanDaddy at 12:31 AM 2-3-2010_


_Modified by RoutanDaddy at 12:33 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting a bad idea (RoutanDaddy)*

This is a response to the power requirements for HID. I have researched this issue and found that aircraft wiring going from the halogen lamps to HID ballast require a change to the connectors to plug into the ballast for the HID lamps. The step up in power is from the ballast to the lamps. This wiring comes installed with the kit and runs from the ballast to the HID bulbs. This wiring has to carry more voltage and amperage. The research in the wiring is due to VW telling of the same misconception. I was told the Routan wiring harness would not handle this. The aircraft wiring have no requirement to use a heavier wire and I can see no requirement for an upgrade in automotive usage. This was verified with the electrical engineering goup at my place of employment to make sure there is no misunderstanding. 
The point I will agree with is to make sure you use the correct headlamps with the bi-xenon HID's. The refractor system for halogen lights refract the light and do not focus the lamps as the magnifiers with the premium kits intend. This is one item I hope VW will finally understand they could sell a kit that does not cost two to three thousand dollars. The wiring harness VW told me has a different part number and the difference would be the connectors are different to plug into the HID ballast.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: SEL Premium HID headlights plug and play? (rmbalisa)*

just talked to vw dealer and said it would be $2500 plus labor......new I should've got Execline. They say it is not plug and play as splicing and dicing would be needed.
I really wanted projector look but I guess I will have to settle


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Ralph,
We are ordering OEM HIDs shortly for our van...I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Ralph,
We are ordering OEM HIDs shortly for our van...I'll let you know how it goes. 



where are you getting them? ebay has some used ones for a reasonable price. but getting them to work properly seems like a daunting task. but when you are done, you can help me do mine, lol


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_
where are you getting them? ebay has some used ones for a reasonable price. but getting them to work properly seems like a daunting task. but when you are done, you can help me do mine, lol

I'm not so sure it's all that daunting...
I know for a fact that the VW Routan doesn't have autoleveling on their OEM HIDs. At least from my discussions with the dealer and the parts & service guys. 
So, with the auto-leveling out of the picture - it's just a matter of relaying the setup and re-wiring the harness (not much unlike the 12-10 pin adapter for the MK4 cars). 
No matter what anybody says, this stuff is actually easy. The Passat guys used to say that re-wiring the US spec HIDs to work on a US spec (non-HID equipped car) would be close to impossible. It took me 3 hours. Just matching up what was what in the harness and swapping wires. Really not as much of a PITA as they say. 
I'll let you know. I'm thinking of using some favors to get these at cost from the dealer BTW. I see the ones on ebay, just not so sure I want them....


----------

